# Build your own dinghy



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I need a dinghy and everything about seems to be of the inflatable variety which generally means poor for rowing, and so I ordered a kit for the _eastport pram_ yesterday from Chesapeake Light Craft (Chesapeake Light Craft » Welcome to Chesapeake Light Craft » Boats Plans Kits Kayaks Canoes Sailboats Rowing Boats Boatbuilding Supplies Accessories) that I saw at StrictlySail-Chicago. The construction is of the stitch and glue variety and reputed to be quite strong, light, and fairly easy to construct. 40-50 hours construction time is estimated by the factory for the novice and the hull itself is reputed to go together in a weekend. I'll let you know how it goes. It's a pretty sharp looking boat too; I'll look much better in it than sitting between two floating bratwurst. (g)


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

Take the time they say it takes to build and double it. Other tahn that this is a good way to go. Chesapeake light craft makes good kits. I went the other way. I bought a set of plans from Bateaux.com and am building the boat. I have all the parts cut out but the weather has been too wet and cold to continue. I don't have any place under cover or inside to work on it. Hopefully the next couple of days I'll get some more done. It's a 12 foot row boat and is made almost entirely out of 4 sheets of plywood.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

There is one fellow John _____ that has built one of these recently. Nice looking little boat, not that you asked.

Boatworks mag now paper style defunct, but doing an online subscription, also part of Sail, had a 2 part how to about 2 yrs ago on building one of these.

have fun with it.

marty


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I saw that article Marty and then saw their demo and display in Chicago. Both served to convince me that superior results could be obtained. Besides, bestfriend was with me in Chicago and he wants one too, so I had to get the jump on him!

Peter...oh for a garage, eh? Mine has never seen a car inside it in the twelve years I've been in residence...just one project after another. I've just about enough time to clean up the snowblower project and the other 98% of it so as to make room before the kit arrives. My wife doesn't even mention the idea of parking inside anymore. (g)


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like a great Senior project for my Oldest...Thanks Sway

The Garage thing I can totally relate..cant walk in mine..


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Why not build a PDRacer? That's what I'm doing, I have all the hardware from a free sailfish, and the materials should cost about $50 for the hull.

PDRacer.com - Easiest one design sailboat to build and race


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sway, I am very envious. I have wanted to do the same for the past couple of years. I am offering to help, so that I can both pay you back and also see/learn how its done.
Leaving in about an hour for the docks.
If you have time head on over. Not the best weather, but we are floating. Should have her fully ready for sailing by this time tomorrow.
Good luck with the Pram.
Tim


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Try a nutshell pram from Woodenboat. The plans are great and it's easy to build. There are 2 sizes 7'7" and a larger size that I can't remember. Great project. The following link shows my results. There are other views on my site too. I eventually added a sail, ridder, and centerboard.

It's the BEST towing boat that I've EVER seen. Very dry and tracks nicely due to the skeg.

Toys


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Guy,
My next door neighbor had the idea to make templates from a kit and than use the templates to build more boats. 
Would you want to have some templates made up before you start building? I can make arrangemnets to have it done.
Don't know what Chesapeake's policy is about that? They probably frown upon it.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Sailaway,

Good move! You'll have a lot of fun building it -- don't get hung up on how many hours, just enjoy the process. The EPP is a sweet little rowing pram, and easy on the eyes too. Did you order the sailing kit? They are a joy to putter around in under sail.

Let me know if you have any questions, as I think you'll recall that we built CLC's Passagemaker Dinghy two years ago (the big brother to the Eastport Pram).

I mentioned to Marty in another recent thread that my least favorite part of the building process was filling the holes from the stitching. If you don't have kids of your own to help with that step, borrow some from the neighborhood!! But you won't have as many as we did with this smaller kit



sailortjk1 said:


> Guy,
> My next door neighbor had the idea to make templates from a kit and than use the templates to build more boats.
> Would you want to have some templates made up before you start building? I can make arrangemnets to have it done.
> Don't know what Chesapeake's policy is about that? They probably frown upon it.


Sailortjk,

Please resist the temptation to do this. CLC would DEFINITELY frown upon this since it is akin to theft. Often folks don't realize this, but a boat design -- even a little pram like this -- is the intellectual property of the designer, protected by copyright. It represents a lot of hard work and effort on the designer/builder's part (in this case one and the same person), sales of which comprise a significant part of their livelihood. Beyond that, the purchase agreement prohibits replicating the kit without permission.

If you and your neighbor want to build one cheap, you can order the plans, one dinghy can be built per set of plans. But honestly, I would counsel you to order a kit -- if you place even a modest value on your time, you will save money in the long run.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

When I was 14 years old, my best friend and I built a pram from plans we bought for if I remember correctly a dime. The construction was 3/4 ply for the sides and stern and a bunch of 2 x 2 stringers making a frame. The bottom was 1/4 marine plywood which we bent for the pram front curve using lots of boiling hot water soaked towels. I remember that taking a long time to do. We sealed all the seams with fiberglass and painted it a battleship grey color, because the paint was on sale or close out for $.50 a gallon. We had lots of fun on that boat in the Passaic river.

Sounds like a fun project, good luck with it.


----------



## luckytexan (Apr 9, 2008)

*Dingy Dinghy thingy*

Sounds like a good idea to me, I agree with other poster about the website at http://www.bateau _dot_ com/proddetail.php?prod=D5 If you look here the free plans are available. No matter which way you decided to go you will find a lot of help tips and hints at their website.
One thing to watch for however it that it is rather easy to get carried away with the fiberglass and epoxy and before you know it you have added a ton of weight to your little boat. First you add an extra transom board in case you want to power it then you double fill the fillets, couple of coats to seal it then some more to wet the glass outside then again inside, before you know it the thing weighs more than you. Trust me on this one!! 
Either way you will learn a lot and have fun! Good luck!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I think I'll leave the PBR construction to capable fellows like thease..

YouTube - Puddle Duck Racer maiden voyage


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I am remembering the nutshell coming in a kit too. And IIRC from an email or two from CLC, they make the kit for wooden boat, or at least make one of two of the kits sold. 

Should be a fun project from my experience as a teen 25-30 yrs ago building a Glen-L 8 ball and 12' sloop. Still have the 8ball plans, and stepdad found the sail that never got to neighbors who bought the boat for his kids to sail, but never did, so it sat and rotted from what I understand...........all those fun hrs building etc.......not sure what happened to the 12'r.

Marty


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahhh

This is going to be funny...the man can't even fabricate and FINISH his wife's kitchen...now he's bulding a boat....

That will be funny..lauch predicted October 2018...at 3 pm...give or take


----------



## PTsailing (Apr 17, 2008)

My husband and I built stitch and glue kayaks from kits (pygmyboats.com) it was a lot of fun to build them, very easy and fairly fast. We built ours side by side in the garage. They're great boats, we've paddled the heck out of them. They perform as well or better than the more expensive factory kayaks. Pygmy has a very nice Wine Glass Wherry, check out their website.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

" _This is going to be funny...the man can't even fabricate and FINISH his wife's kitchen...now he's bulding a boat...._"

Yes, but it's all about priorities. Kitchen or boat - hmm, let me think about that.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Johnrb said:


> " _This is going to be funny...the man can't even fabricate and FINISH his wife's kitchen...now he's bulding a boat...._"
> 
> Yes, but it's all about priorities. Kitchen or boat - hmm, let me think about that.


Thanks, John. Indeed the lovely lady managed to disassemble the entire kitchen down to the bare definition of a room and I see no particular urgency in helping her out of her multi-thousand, if not multi-ten thousands, jam. In the meantime there's sailing to be done and a dinghy is needed to accomplish it. The kitchen project is going to be with us for quite some time due to her actions and the summer is short. If it were just a question of throwing money at it, otherwise known as Portagee remodeling, the project would be done already. Since each stage of the project will cost out in the thousands I'm not obsessed with any lack of progress; the only way it's to get done is bit by bit. Perhaps the life insurance policy on me will serve to jump start the project; then she'll have a dinghy and a kitchen.

Keep an eye on this space for possible notices along the lines of; attractive and curvaceous mid-thirties blond with 1973 Cal21 and brand new dinghy desires to meet finish carpenter with cabinet making skills, knowledge of plumbing and electrical work desirable, sailing ability optional.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Too funny Sway...Glad my wife cant swing a hammer..


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

I built 2 Kayaks from CLC, both for other people. What an experience! The first one I built from plans only, because I wanted to learn as much as possible. The second one I built from a kit to save time. I figured the cost was about the same int he end, the savings from the plans only where minimal and not worth the time if learning is not your primary goal. I have since built a few other small craft from plans specified by the customer, some day I hope to have the time and money to build one for myself! Oh well, I enjoy the building and I have a dingy that is working well for me at the moment that came with the boat, and with a young family, I do not have much time for kayaking and such.

One thing I have learned is there is a LOT more to boat design, even small boats, then I had originally thought. Just a few inches difference here or there will drastically change the performance of the boat. If cost is a major concern and the final goal is just to have fun building and puttering around in the boat, building from free plans is a fine way to go, but if you want the best performance and can afford the extra cost I always recommend building from a good set of plans or a kit, it is worth the investment. Just depends upon what results you want to get. There is no right or wrong here, just different paths.

I would also second the thought that CLC would frown on replicating the kits or building multiple from the plans. As was stated, this is intellectual property and a set of plans comes with the license to build 1 boat per set. I feel there plans are worth the marginal expense for a second set, and I feel better knowing I have paid the creators for all there hard work designing excellent boats. 

No matter which path anyone chooses, building your own boat is an excellent experience, launching your own work for the first time is a monumental event.

One last word of advice for perfectionists like me.... NO ONE ELSE WILL NOTICE! That one took me a while to get. Small mistakes and blemishes are not a big deal, most likely you are the only one that will see them. Relax, have fun, and get the boat done. 

Enjoy!
Bryan


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Just for you Sway...This is for your wife..

YouTube - PDR Sailing Ink's Lake


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Keep an eye on this space for possible notices along the lines of; attractive and curvaceous mid-thirties blond with 1973 Cal21 and brand new dinghy desires to meet finish carpenter with cabinet making skills, knowledge of plumbing and electrical work desirable, sailing ability optional.


Apparentely her last notice for:

"looking for a Conservative Extremist Fundamentalist man with absolutely no skills what so ever, that mumble inchoerent stuff about Democrats, with a small sexual artifact, smoking pipe preferable, sailboat mandatory..send photo of boat"

was well responded...


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

Well we had a really nice sunny day today and I got a lot done. I glued the battens to all the frames, glued the two layers of the transom together, and glued the hull sides together. This is my first time using epxoy resin to glue up a boat so I think I used way too much but this is my learning experience. Tomorrow is shot because we are going to my daughter's place and it's supposed to start raining again and rain all week. So it'll probably be a week or more before I get to work on this again. 

Yeah, I wish I had a garage, but since we live in motor home the RV park frowns on building sheds and other large structures LOL. But they haven't said anything about my boat project so I guess I'm OK. Sometimes better to ask forgiveness than ask for permission.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I saw a great article in GOB I think on a kit built sailing dinghy that breaks down for on deck storage if desired. Can't remember the name but I really liked the look of that boat. I want to build the first of 2 kit sailing dinghies, one for each of my kids. Can anyone remember the dinghy to which I am referring? Thanks in advance. Any other sweet sailing kit dinghy ideas are greatly appreciated.

best regards,
Freeman


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Is this what you are looking for?
From the same people that Sway is building his from.

Chesapeake Light Craft » Catalog » Passagemaker Take-Apart » Boats Plans Kits Kayaks Canoes Sailboats Rowing Boats Boatbuilding Supplies Accessories


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck S'Way.
I did my 10 ft V bottom from plans and sheet plywood, wish I'd gotten a kit to make it easier/more assured. Pictures of mine as posted elsewhere in the forum. I did mine up as a semi-custom and added in the sailing parts from scratch so my experience was 'different'.
Me figuring out the foredeck and king plank:
BuilderinBoat.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Seriously double the time they say it takes. That time is from nothing to hull shape, sanding alone is 20-30 hours, more depending on desired finish.

My neighbor has a Eastport Pram for his dinghy. It's pretty, and not stable enough for me


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

*Keep an eye on this space for possible notices along the lines of; attractive and curvaceous mid-thirties blond with 1973 Cal21 and brand new dinghy desires to meet finish carpenter with cabinet making skills, knowledge of plumbing and electrical work desirable, sailing ability optional.*

Please send pictures. (and keep the Cal, I'm over quota on old boats as it is.)


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Again, 2 words, Puddle Duck RACER!

You know you want to. One weekend aaaand you're done!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

eMKay said:


> Again, 2 words, Puddle Duck RACER!
> 
> You know you want to. One weekend aaaand you're done!


Doesn't that thing belong in the floating cargo container warning thread?


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

Damn Damn damn. We got a weather break today. So I tried to put the hull sides together and insert the frames. I followed the instructions to the letter and it BROKE! It broke at the joint in the hull sides. The butt block broke. So I doubled it up, re glued it, and instead of doing it their way inserted the midseat frames first, then put in the transom and pulled the bow together and it worked. Of course by this time it started raining again.

Hey! I like the Puddle Duck. I think it's cute, and for it's length it has a lot of capacity. I also like the yellow color. Cool!


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I like the PDR because if you break it, just build a new box


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Bardo said:


> I saw a great article in GOB I think on a kit built sailing dinghy that breaks down for on deck storage if desired. Can't remember the name but I really liked the look of that boat. I want to build the first of 2 kit sailing dinghies, one for each of my kids. Can anyone remember the dinghy to which I am referring? Thanks in advance. Any other sweet sailing kit dinghy ideas are greatly appreciated.
> 
> best regards,
> Freeman


Freeman,

I don't know which one that was in GOB. But Sailortjk1 linked to CLC's Passagemaker Dinghy, which if you followed the link you will have seen that there is a "Take-Apart" version. We built a take-apart PMD, and have been very happy with it. It's as much an expedition/exploring sailing dinghy for the kids as it is a tender for the mothership.










If you are looking for sail-training dinghies for the kids, the smaller Eastport Pram that Sailaway is building is a good choice. Probably a better size, too, if the dinghy is to double as a tender for a small boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

John,
thanks for the info. I've not seen roller furling on such a small vessel before. But then its been a long time since I mucked around in such small boats. I definitely want an expedition/adventure boat for the kids and myself. The breakdown ability is for the storage on the larger sailboat when it comes and for storage in the garage during winter. For use during standard summer days, I would like to be able to pull it up on the beach and chain it to a tree. 

best,
Freeman


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Freeman,

Yeah, that handy little roller furler is unusual on a small sailing dinghy. But I wanted my kids to have an easy way to "reef" the sails. The mainsail is a sliding gunter arrangement with a parrel, which makes it tricky to reef. So with a furler on the jib, they can quickly dump about 20% of the total sail area, and the boat sails along nicely balanced under mainsail alone. To douse the jib the conventional way, we would have had to rig a fixed forestay -- one more complication and not nearly as efficacious as the furler.

The PMD is a very capable expedition dinghy for adults and kids. We have sailed as much as 10 nm with our family of 5 and picnic provisions aboard -- it can really haul a load. Also, the take-apart PMD would meet most of your storage requirements.


----------



## Stryker72 (Jun 6, 2007)

John,

I like the PMD and was looking at building one myself. I am a litte curious as to how it comes apart. Do you have any pictures of it taken apart? Also what is the lenght of the mast?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Stryker72 said:


> John,
> 
> I like the PMD and was looking at building one myself. I am a litte curious as to how it comes apart. Do you have any pictures of it taken apart? Also what is the lenght of the mast?


Stryker,

If you go to the CLC website, they should have some good photos of the PMD take-apart, taken-apart. Basically, you unscrew four knobs and pull the two pieces apart. It's really quite simple. Both pieces will float independently.

When you break the rig down, all the spars (two part aluminum mast, gunter yard, and boom) will fit inside the dinghy. I think the longest piece is about 8-9 feet. The "bridge clearance" with the gunter yard fully hoisted is about 17 1/2 feet.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

A furler like that on small boats is pretty common. Gig harbor boats in Gig harbor Wa of all places, has that as an option on a number of there smaller 10-16' boats. Then a month or so ago on a little lake near me, were some SF Pelicans, a 10-12' version of an El Toro, with a sprit, all of them had RF's too. 

marty


----------

